# Auger not turning



## JKMich (Jan 8, 2018)

Hey everyone. 

I received a hand me down craftsman snow thrower. Model 536886440

While trying to plow the driveway with this latest snowfall the front auger stopped spinning but the impeller still spins. 

Shear bolts are still in tact

My guess is the worm gear on the shaft has worn out however I would like to ask you guys if you had any other guesses

Also if anyone knows of a video to replace shaft.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

if shear pins are indeed intact then you are correct sir, gear in gear box broken/stripped, should be hearing some kind of harsh noise, normally not a cheap part or parts depending what it needs or how much destruction occurred


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Is the impeller shaft turning? There's a roll pin that goes through the impeller and impeller shaft. If it is turning then it's in the gearbox. Sorry. However there is a woodruff key in the worm gear, they are very strong, doubt if it's that.


----------



## JKMich (Jan 8, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Is the impeller shaft turning? There's a pin that goes through the impeller and impeller shaft. If it is turning then it's in the gearbox. Sorry.


Impeller still spins. 

I am not hearing any noises when the shaft spins. 

At this point it may not be worth fixing.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

take apart gear box to confirm, post some pics of her destruction


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

one good thing...

there are a lot of craftsman donor machines available for parts , cheap or free. especially in spring or summer.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

JKMich said:


> Impeller still spins.
> 
> I am not hearing any noises when the shaft spins.
> 
> At this point it may not be worth fixing.


$45 For the part.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Is the impeller shaft turning? There's a roll pin that goes through the impeller and impeller shaft. If it is turning then it's in the gearbox. Sorry. However there is a woodruff key in the worm gear, they are very strong, doubt if it's that.


I bought an MTD 640F, its augers wouldn't spin. In my case I was lucky, and while the shear bolts were still in 1 piece (although bent), the woodruff key that aligns the worm gear to the shaft was, in fact, sheared off. $1 later, and I was back in business. 

So I agree, it's worth opening up the auger gearbox to take a look. It might be something simple and cheap.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I mentioned it because it could happen. As we all know, sometimes you have to check everything. Start with the easiest or most likely and go from there.



RedOctobyr said:


> I bought an MTD 640F, its augers wouldn't spin. In my case I was lucky, and while the shear bolts were still in 1 piece (although bent), the woodruff key that aligns the worm gear to the shaft was, in fact, sheared off. $1 later, and I was back in business.
> 
> So I agree, it's worth opening up the auger gearbox to take a look. It might be something simple and cheap.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have seen the woodruff key shear as well, well worth opening up and checking out. Note, I have also seen rolled pins shear ... Just open it up and see what is going on instead of guessing ....


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

123


----------



## JKMich (Jan 8, 2018)

The shaft spins with the impeller. I will try to start dismantling tonight. 

I am not crazy about upgrading but I also don’t want to buy a lot of parts for a old machine. 

Once I get it apart I will post pics. 

Where do you guys order parts from? Sears direct seems to have a lot at a higher price.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Parts are available all over the place. I think I've even seen that gear on amazon and ebay in addition to a number of parts sellers. Your local OEM parts shop likely will have or can get it for you if you want. 


IIRC there is a roll pin on the worm gear that drives the augers, possible that came out (not too likely) or the end of the impeller shaft where the worm gear mounts broke. 


There's a possibility you could open the filler plug on the case, shine a light in there while turning the impeller shaft and see if the worm gear is trying to turn the auger gear or not. Be sure to unplug the sparkplug wire first for safety sake.


If I had to guess, I'd vote with the majority that the brass gear in the case is toast. If your machine calls for gear lube, insure that whatever you use is compatible with brass gears (not everything is). I know Valvoline does have some compatible and I'm sure there are other brands also. Just a heads up on that one.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

458


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Good point. Also, if the augers are rusted to the shaft, the shear pins can't do their job. So the first failure point becomes the gearbox, if you hit something solid, rather than the shear pins.


----------

